# Massachusetts Officer Dies After On-Duty Heart Attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LIZ TUFTS*
_Courtesy of WSHM_

The Holyoke Police Department is mourning the loss of one of their own tonight.

Officer Scott Barber, a 26-year veteran of the police force suffered a major heart attack two weeks ago, and last night he passed away.

For the past 26 years Officer Barber walked through these doors with a smile on his face.

Tonight flags are at half staff in his honor -- a tribute his family says is well-deserved.

"He said 'I love you and I'll call you at 5:30 on my break,' and then I received the call."

It's a phone call Peggy Barber and her family will never forget.

On April 15th, 59-year-old Scott Barber had a massive heart attack while at work.

A fellow officer performed CPR, but he never regained consciousness.

For 10 days Barber remained in a coma at Hartford Hospital, and last night the veteran officer past away.

"We were hoping he would open his eyes, but he never did."

Scott Barber's family and friends say he had a vision of helping others.

He began his career as Sergeant in the United States Air Force Reserves, and then spent another 10 years with the United States Marine Corps. But as a child his dream was to be a police officer, and after years of hard work he made it into the Holyoke Police force -- a place he called home for 26 years.

"After the Marine Corps, it was his goal to be a police officer and then he made it, it was his life."

But while he wasn't hard at work serving and protecting the city of Holyoke, he spent his days with his wife of 40 years, their three children and seven grandchildren -- a man his family says will never be forgotten.

"He had a tough shell that would crack, and he was such a great person...very compassionate, very loving, giving person."

Officer Barber's wake is Friday here in Holyoke.

He'll be laid to rest on Saturday.

Copyright © 2006 by Meredith Broadcasting.

_Republished with permission of WSHM._

*Funeral Information *

*The wake will be held from 3 p.m.-7 p.m. Friday, April 28 at the Barry J. Farrell Funeral Home, 2049 Northampton Street, Holyoke, Mass. *

*The funeral will be held Saturday, April 27. Services will begin from Farrell's Funeral Home at 9 a.m., and the mass will be held at 10 a.m., at Saint Jerome's, 169 Hampden Street, Holyoke, Mass. *

*In lieu of flowers, donations may be sent to the Holyoke Police Department Police Relief Association, P.O. Box 511, Holyoke, MA 01041. *

*Questions about the Honor Guard may be directed to the Holyoke Police Department at (413) 536-6431. *

*Between 8 a.m.-4 p.m., please speak to Sgt. Daniel McCavick. Between 4 p.m.-12 a.m., please speak to Lt. Eva O'Connell or Lt. Denise Duguay.*

*Related: 

Watch the Video
*


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Prayers of our Officers from the Boston PD are with his Family.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:vcop: :rose:


----------

